# Any of you straightens your hair?



## Pink_minx (Sep 21, 2005)

If so what products do you use before you straight iron your hair? Im using the CHI product but it hasnt been working on me.  I still have frizzies and have to straighten it over again blah! And what do you use after you iron your hair?


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 22, 2005)

I flatiron my wavy hair just about every time I wash it (which is 3-4 times a week) and it puts a TON of stress on my hair. Since my hairs pretty strong and resilient it never got split ends or anything no matter how often I flatiorned it until I decided to CHEMICALLY straighten it...myself...and messed up. Anyway, the flatiron I use is the HAI convertable (convertible? sp. check lol) which I love but I'm saving up for the Sedu from folica.com. *rambling* anyway, I use Matrix Sleek.Look Iron smoother and I love it. Love love love it...only because it works. My hair breaks a lot less and is protected up to 450 degrees...however, it is kinda sticky and smells a teensy bit off, and if you flatiron your hair as often as I do,it goes by quickly..but I love it cuz it seems to have halted my breakage and split ends, and its the only thing thats worked for me so far.
Other than that, when my hairs damp I apply a smoothing serum like Neutrogena Triple Moisture Healing Shine Serum, then blowdry and flatiron with my Iron Smoother stuff, then apply a light leave in conditioner like Herbal Essences to my ends. 

This routine seems to put a complete stop to excess damage, while I wait for my hair to grow out healthy and get trims every 6 weeks. HTH!


----------



## user2 (Sep 22, 2005)

I straighten my hair from time to time!

I always use TIGI's Catwalk Fashionista Smooth & Shine and I adore it!
I have wavy hair myself and without this stuff my hair looks wavy in the next morning again!
Plus it gives shine and care!


----------



## lovemichelle (Sep 22, 2005)

I don't use anything except the once in a blue moon I need some sebastian laminents straightening liquigel.


----------



## so_siqqq (Sep 22, 2005)

I use Matrix Sleek.Look iron smoother too. You don't need a lot. The sticky feeling comes from spraying too much product. You can eliminate frizzies by using hair serum to finish your hair.


----------



## Pink_minx (Sep 22, 2005)

Thanks gals I think im gonna try that Matrix sleek!


----------



## Shawna (Sep 22, 2005)

I straighten my hair almost every day, and I either use Matrix sleek system or Rusk Str8 system.  Both work equally well, but I like the green apple smell of the rusk a little better.


----------



## Catherine^ (Sep 24, 2005)

I've tried heaps of products of all different price ranges with my straightener (I use a Remington Wet 2 Straight but I use it on dry hair) and I have actually found the best product to reduce frizzies for me is plain ol' Garnier Smooth and Sleek serum. I don't think it actually serves a protective function on the hair but it helps the look heaps! (I only straighten once in a blue moon now so I don't worry too much about protecting the hair).


----------



## so_siqqq (Sep 24, 2005)

I found the Garnier stuff did work to help smooth frizz but it adds no shine and doesn't protect hair from heat damage.


----------



## kimmy (Sep 25, 2005)

i flat iron my hair everyday, so it's kind of starting to get used to being flat ironed i think haha. but, if i do it right after i wash my hair, i use beyond the zone split decision.


----------



## MACgirl (Sep 26, 2005)

i used to flat iron my hair every other day, but have no time for that naymore besides my hairstylist rec. i only do it once or twice a week since were trying to get my hair really healthy. this is how i do it: I was h my hair with tiger moisterizing shampoo and then use crome saturation condintioner (this conditioner rocks, i use it as a leave it when im curly headed) then i towel blot my hair and apply tiger reconstructer to my hair and then blow dry for five minutes and then apply paul mitchell super skinny serum and dry untill its all dry then i apply chi silk infusion to my hair and then i flat iron section by section, i get the silkiest results that last like 4 days no tangling.


----------



## Lele (Sep 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *so_siqqq* 
_I use Matrix Sleek.Look iron smoother too. You don't need a lot. The sticky feeling comes from spraying too much product. You can eliminate frizzies by using hair serum to finish your hair._

 
Omg, you just solved a major mystery for me. I recently stopped using that stuff because I always found it to be sticky, now I know I was just using too much. How much would you recommend using?

Whenever I straighten my hair, I lightly towel dry it and rub in some Extra Strength Frizz Ease serum, then let it air dry. I use my Solia flat iron to straighten my hair section by section, then I spray on some type of oil sheen, and flat iron once more (mostly touching up) for good measure.


----------



## so_siqqq (Sep 27, 2005)

My hair is a little longer than shoulder length and I spritz about 3 pumps at arms length evenly on one side of my hair. Comb the product through and iron section by section. When you're ironing each section try to get a tight grip between the hair and plates of the iron and go down from root to tip slowly. This will most def. ensure no stickiness and keep the style straight for the day. Finish with some hair serum and you're done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## MACreation (Oct 1, 2005)

I use either the Matrix sleek look spray , or a Sebastian iron smooth product
(which is AMAZING!!) then follow up with a bit of Neutrogena Triple Moisture Healing Shine Serum

http://www.stuff4beauty.com/page/seb...ing-spray.html
Here's a pic..it's cheap too!!


----------



## Lele (Oct 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *so_siqqq* 
_My hair is a little longer than shoulder length and I spritz about 3 pumps at arms length evenly on one side of my hair. Comb the product through and iron section by section. When you're ironing each section try to get a tight grip between the hair and plates of the iron and go down from root to tip slowly. This will most def. ensure no stickiness and keep the style straight for the day. Finish with some hair serum and you're done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Green Eyes (Oct 12, 2005)

I straighten my hair a few times a week ( naturally wavy/spiral curly).  When IU straighten it, I towel dry it, then apply a quarter size amount of REDKEN ALIGN SUPER STRAIGHT, then a I blow dry in sections, then I use my ceramic straightener.  Here is an image of the product.


----------



## Christina Victoria (Oct 23, 2005)

I use Biosilk products, which protect my hair, and leave it soft and silky.  My hair stays straight and sleek all throughout the day, even through humidity.


----------



## mzmehshell (Oct 23, 2005)

I use to flat iron my hair everyday until I got it chemically straighted. It lasts till your hair grows out. It's a little splurge, like $200 but it does last about 6 months. It's the one thing I never regret doing. It use to take me almost an hour to get my hair nice now it's less than 10 minutes to blow dry and it's super sleek and straight!


----------

